# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  حصريا :: البوم اليسا :: تصدق بمين 2010 النسخة الأصلية :: Ripped From OriGinal CD 320

## MiSteR LoNeLy

*تحميل البوم اليسا - تصدق بمين 2010* 
*Elissa - Tesadaq Bmein* 

** 
** 
*01-Tesdaa' Be Mean*
*02-Ala Baly Habibi*
*03-Men Gher Monasba*
*04-Amri Le Rabi*
*05-Fe She Enkasr*
*06-Ma A'sh Wala Kan*
*07-Salemly Aleah*
*08-Law Fya*
*09-Basm3 Asmak Badma3*
*10-We Bestyhi*
*11-Mata'rfsh Leah*
*12-Aisha Wel Salam*
*13-Masdouma*


*للتحميل باقصى سرعة استخدم برنامج IDM 5.15 من هنا.*
*لكي لا تواجهك اي صعوبات في فك الضغط عن الملفات حمل برنامج Winrar من هنا* 

*CD.Covers كامله وبجودة عاليه جدا*
*RS.**http://save-link.info/207112*
*OR*
*70Up.**http://save-link.info/207074*
*OR*
*AM.S.**http://save-link.info/207108*
*OR*
*Sling.**http://save-link.info/207109*
**
*CD.Coversبجودة اخرى*
*http://save-link.info/207113*
**
*CD.Coversبجودة تالتة*
*http://save-link.info/207136*
** 

*لتحميل الالبوم جودة أصلية 320Kbps*
*Golden Rip* 

** 
*RapidShare*
*http://save-link.info/207122*
**
*SlingFile*
*http://save-link.info/207130*
**
*HotFile*
*http://save-link.info/207116*
**
*MediaFire*
*http://save-link.info/207117*
**
*AmonShare*
*http://save-link.info/207114*
**
*Up70*
*http://save-link.info/207115*
**
*JumboFiles*
*http://save-link.info/207125*
**
*Ifile*
*http://save-link.info/207126*
**
*FileFactory*
*http://save-link.info/207181*
**
*BigAndFree*
*http://save-link.info/207145*
**
*MegaShare*
*http://save-link.info/207146*
**
*Load.to*
*http://save-link.info/207118*
**
*FileSend*
*http://save-link.info/207123*
**
*Egoshare*
*http://save-link.info/207119*
**
*Speedshare*
*http://save-link.info/207120*
**
*2Shared*
*http://save-link.info/207121*
**
*SendSpace*
*http://save-link.info/207124*
**
*MegaUpload*
*http://save-link.info/207128*
** 

*لتحميل الالبوم جودة أصلية 192Kbps* 

** 
*RapidShare*
*http://save-link.info/207106*
**
*SlingFile*
*http://save-link.info/207129*
**
*HotFile*
*http://save-link.info/207073*
**
*MediaFire*
*http://save-link.info/207107*
**
*AmonShare*
*http://save-link.info/207099*
**
*JumboFiles*
*http://save-link.info/207100*
**
*FileFlyer*
*http://save-link.info/207133*
**
*Ifile*
*http://save-link.info/207127*
**
*FileFactory*
*http://save-link.info/207147*
**
*Filestore*
*http://save-link.info/207135*
**
*BigAndFree*
*http://save-link.info/207144*
**
*MegaShare*
*http://save-link.info/207102*
**
*Files.to*
*http://save-link.info/207134*
**
*Load.to*
*http://save-link.info/207103*
**
*Egoshare*
*http://save-link.info/207104*
**
*Speedshare*
*http://save-link.info/207105*
**
*2Shared*
*http://save-link.info/207110*
**
*SendSpace*
*http://save-link.info/207111*
**
*Badongo*
*http://save-link.info/207132*
**
*DepositFiles*
*http://save-link.info/207131*
** 

*الالبوم بجودة عاليه ونقيه* 
** 

*RapidShare*
*http://save-link.info/205546*
**
*HotFile*
*http://save-link.info/205571*
**
*AmonShare*
*http://save-link.info/205498*
**
*NovaUp*
*http://save-link.info/205709*
**
*MediaFire*
*http://save-link.info/205832*
**
*Up70*
*http://save-link.info/205499*
**
*JumboFiles*
*http://save-link.info/205548*
**
*GettyFile*
*http://save-link.info/205689*
**
*FileFlyer*
*http://save-link.info/205748*
**
*Ifile*
*http://save-link.info/205478*
**
*Uploaded.to*
*http://save-link.info/205549*
**
*MegaShare*
*http://save-link.info/205523*
**
*Load.to*
*http://save-link.info/205572*
**
*Egoshare*
*http://save-link.info/205544*
**
*Speedshare*
*http://save-link.info/205543*
**
*2Shared*
*http://save-link.info/205501*
**
*FileSend*
*http://save-link.info/205502*
**
*Badongo*
*http://save-link.info/205669*
**
*DepositFiles*
*http://save-link.info/205668*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
شكرا 

بس ولا رابط شغال ، حتى المخفيات  :Bl (15): 
[/align]

----------


## ايهان

شكرا جزيلا :SnipeR (63):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> [align=center]
> شكرا 
> 
> بس ولا رابط شغال ، حتى المخفيات 
> [/align]


شكرا لمرورك وردك خيي........

لكن السيرفرات بتعمل صيانه من وقت الى اخر وبذلك تتوقف بعض الوقت 

حاول على اكثر من سيرفر وشكرا لك .........

----------


## اسيد

احلى موقع :Eh S(5):

----------


## ابو قصي جرادات

بجد من اجمل اغاني  :Eh S(20): اليسا الالبوم هدا

----------

